# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Интриги

## Asteriks

*А это ещё что такое? Интриги? Оказывается, есть по жизни любители таковых. Начиная от придворных интриг и заканчивая интригами на каком-нибудь богом забытом форуме))) Да-да, не удивляйтесь.  Любителей интриг хватает везде.
Интересно, приходилось ли Вам сталкиваться с интригами или интриганами/интриганками?*

----------


## Asteriks

Моей дочке пришлось столкнуться с ситуацией, когда подружки звонили/отправляли СМС парню, подписываясь её именем. И те подружки давно уже не подружки. Можно подумать - детская игра? А можно сказать - интриги.

----------


## Alex

К сожалению это так и с этим ни чего не сделаешь - это жизнь. Многие переносят это из жизни реальной в жизнь виртуальную.

----------


## Asteriks

На работе ситуации тоже имели место, хотя интригами трудно назвать, слишком мелко для интриг, когда коллеги исподтишка к завучу ходят, какую-нибудь инфу для раздумий запускают, а потом у них работы больше, чем у остальных. А работа - это зарплата и уровень жизни. 
А вот директора школы явно интриги заставили с работы уйти. Подставу сделали человеку - и прости-прощай.

----------


## Alex

> На работе ситуации тоже имели место, хотя интригами трудно назвать, слишком мелко для интриг, когда коллеги исподтишка к завучу ходят, какую-нибудь инфу для раздумий запускают, а потом у них работы больше, чем у остальных.


Интриги бывают мелкие, большие и очень большие 



> А вот директора школы явно интриги заставили с работы уйти. Подставу сделали человеку - и прости-прощай.


Это подлянкой зовется, а она как подстава от зависти людской

----------


## Asteriks

Подстава - это сделать так, чтоб застукали на месте преступления. Дело заключалось в выставлении напоказ морального облика человека. Плюс добавили пару анонимок. Вышестоящему начальству. А пускай бы любил человек своих многочисленных женщин.

----------


## BiZ111

Первое, что читаешь на Википедии - это *происки, козни, достижение целей неблаговидными средствами.*

В моём понимании - это мистификация какой-либо ситуации-действия. Но, чтобы всё было со светлым замыслом всё-таки 

Я частенько интриган.

Хотя всё это может называется другим словом, а я думаю, что "интригой"

----------


## Irina

Если провокационное поведение можно называть - интриганством, то да, я интригантка))). А если говорить серьёзно, то интрига не более чем способ достижения определенной цели. И не всегда она направлена на причинение зла. Что плохого, например, в попытке примирить двух разругавшихся в пух и прах друзей? Без интриги тут никак.)) Но, к сожалению, для достижения своих целей в работе, бизнесе люди частенько интригуют зло и не по детски.

----------


## Asteriks

А, детский лепет помирить друзей. В такую интригу меня вовлекли и помирили когда-то. Это даже хорошо.

----------


## Irina

_Интрига составляет силу слабых, даже у дураков хватает ума, чтобы вредить. 
У. Шекспир_

----------

